# Tablilla fenolica



## Armando Marquez (Sep 2, 2009)

Hola compañeros perdonen la indiscrecion pero me urge saber donde puedo localizar una tablilla fenolica para hacer un circuito impreso. El problema es que se requiere para el sistema electrico de un vehiculo y requiero que mida al menos 5 milimetros y no la he podido encontrar. Les agradeceria mucho si alguien del foro me puede ayudar. Gracias de antemano. La tablilla requiero que sea de doble lado.


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 2, 2009)

Las venden en cualquier casa de electronica... si estas en mexico intenta Steren o AG Electronica....


----------



## Armando Marquez (Sep 10, 2009)

Disculpen compañeros pero todavia no logro conseguirlas ya que el problema es el grosor de 5 milimetros. Gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 10, 2009)

5mm?? sinceramente no creo que consigas una tablilla de ese grosor... para que la quieres tan gruesa?


----------



## cypax (Sep 10, 2009)

mira espero y esto te ayude,

podes hacer lo siguiente:

1.-compra dos placas fenolicas en cualquier casa de electronica.

compralas ambas sencillas (una sola cara) .

2.-"grabalas" a tus necesidades.

3.- y  despues pegalas con algun pegamento milagroso

(kola-loka ò loctite). o cualquiier cianocrilato. pegan muy bien.

creo que con dos basta (5mm).

si nò, compra mas, sumergelas en el cloruro ferrico para quitarles todo el cobre y te 

queda  la tablilla (sin cobre). y esto te sirve para engrosar mas.(5mm ó mas).

en el interior no te debe quedar el cobre por que despues te provoca algun corto.

4.- y por ultimo perforalas a tu necesidad.






saludos.
*nota: Primero graba las placas y despues las pegas, no lo contrario.
no sabemos que reaccion haga el cianocrilato con el cloruro ferrico. (gases)
que en si, el cloruro ferrico es toxico, toma todas las precauciones necesarias.*


----------



## ing_njospina (Nov 16, 2009)

hola, la verdad me parece bastante ilogico lo de los 5 centimetros, yo he contruido muchos circuitos para automoviles con baquelitas normales o de doble capa, sin problema, algunas les aplico resina para impermeabilisarlas despues de terrminar el proceso, espero te sirve de algo, si estas en colombia te la puedo hacer llegar a tu casa.


----------

